# Furry Magic - The first fursuiter to perform magic?



## Edwolf (Dec 27, 2011)

Take a look folks!: [video=youtube;h2V1iijdnIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=h2V1iijdnIo[/video]


----------



## Tuss (Dec 27, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS

ARE YOU A WIZARD


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 27, 2011)

Most likely not the first, but nice tricks dude.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 28, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Most likely not the first, but nice tricks dude.



Not the first? Who is it, then?


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

Considering that the fandom has existed since the early 80s, there's bound to have been one at some point. Though, I've never heard of one thus far, so we can't say for sure.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2011)

Just don't do anything with fire, and you'll be fine.

Also, that head's pretty cool.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 28, 2011)

It's good ya.

Maybe just work on your preparation, since you had to go find the sponge balls.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 28, 2011)

Not the first no. I've heard of a few others. I've been working on a magic comedy act with my suit.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Just don't do anything with fire, and you'll be fine.
> 
> Also, that head's pretty cool.



At least I _never _â€‹muck around with fire.


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Not the first no. I've heard of a few others. I've been working on a magic comedy act with my suit.



I suppose, in all fairness, I'm the first in Britain to achieve something like this!


----------



## Tuss (Dec 29, 2011)

ITT; Edwolf with his 'trying to be better than anyone else and failing' attitude. 
Would have thought The furmeets would have taught you not to do that. It wins nothing.

I'm pretty sure I saw somone from London that did magic/baloon modelling (not around phobic people, unlike someone that made this thread) in suit, so probably not.  

Am I doing it right, FAF?


----------



## BabyCheetah (Dec 31, 2011)

Kheetah is a natural magician!!

[video=youtube;z4MPtUGCzKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4MPtUGCzKo&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## Fay V (Dec 31, 2011)

Edwolf said:


> I suppose, in all fairness, I'm the first in Britain to achieve something like this!



Why does it matter if you're first? It's not like houdini was the first magician. Settle for being good.


----------



## Creeps (Jan 7, 2012)

That is absolutely too neat, where is your fa account so I can watch you!?
Did you make the face? How does it articulate the jaw when you speak like that? I'd love to know if you don't mind.


----------



## Edwolf (Jan 25, 2012)

Creeps said:


> That is absolutely too neat, where is your fa account so I can watch you!?
> Did you make the face? How does it articulate the jaw when you speak like that? I'd love to know if you don't mind.



You've given me the very idea! A YouTube video will soon be uploaded in order to explain the jaw's mechanism. By the way, I didn't produce the mask myself. I bought it secondhand.


----------



## Yago (Jan 25, 2012)

Your mouth synchronization is quite impressive.


----------



## Edwolf (Jan 26, 2012)

Despite the off-topic chit-chat, here's the moving jaw mechanism explained!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZpzuB9G1ips


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 27, 2012)

your'e so charming with that accent and mask


----------

